# Progesterone Side Effects



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Well Ive had some cramping, and stomach pain - hoping these are early pregnancy signs  , however im also now (8dp5dt) getting incredibly painful bloating - I look pregnant, I have a defined 'round' outline just under my ribcage like full blown pregnant women have...but last night it was so painful I thought something was going to rupture, under my rib cage was rock hard  
It hurts when I try to stand up straight, its like a pulling sensation in my stomach
Ive had a look online hoping it was a definite early pregnancy symptom, but found out its infact a side effect of the Progesterone Pessaries?
Has anyone else had side effects like this?


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

good morning

yes i have defo had these symptoms and 11dp3dt im also getting really sharp pains in my side


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Keep an eye out for OHSS.  You had a huge amount of eggs collected and getting a BFP can make it worse.

This isn't to scare you, drink plenty of water and talk to your clinic if you are worried.

X


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Harvi.b - are the pains around your kidneys? 
Staceysm - thanks, yeah I had mild/moderate OHSS after the EC I definitely dont feel as bad as I did then, so I was thinking it is probably the Pessaries this time, I am starting to feel a little off today Ive definitely not been drinking enough water though these last few days  (1ltr a day) as its the last thing you want to do when bloated got to keep drinking!


----------



## Harvi.b (Nov 11, 2014)

i think so


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks, I phoned the clinic this morning actually as yesterday I was in a lot if pain, then it just goes and then comes back, I cant put my own shoes on or turn over in bed, yawning hurts but other than that I still havent felt sick like I did after EC etc.
Eating makes me bloat even more and im only earing small amounts.


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Well silly me, I'm now in hospital with OHSS


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Scorpy sorry to hear this, hope you feel better really soon. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Oh no, I thought it was the start of that, but didn't want to worry you.  I would have thought that you will most definitely get a BFP now😄.

My friend had OHSS and spent about 10 days in hospital.  Just drink plenty of water.

X


----------

